# The "old folks" club - no relation to the old farts club!



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

The name is similar.. but thats where the similarities end! With so many members theres naturally lots of newcomers, so this club is for the "old folks" of TPU where we can get nostalgic over age old threads here at TPU and hardware "long forgotten", as well as just generally being somewhere for more "senior" members to hang out.

Heres how the "old folks" club works:

- You need to of been a member of TPU for at least 2 years
OR
- Have over 5000 posts

Thats it! 

*Members*

Me 
Nosada
Triprift
ShRoOmAlIsTiC
Kursah
sneekypeet
A Cheese Danish
Wile E
kyle2020
alexp999
Darknova
Tigger
b1lk1
Paulieg
Kreij
Weer
DaMulta
Beertintedgoggles
WarEagleAU
Tatty_One
FreedomEclipse
Mussels
Black Panther - Lurking in a bush behind YOU! 
Vrgn86
DanishDevil
p_o_s_pc

*If I have missed anyone drop me a PM and I will add you!*


----------



## crtecha (Apr 28, 2009)

bummer I havent even been a member a year


----------



## Nosada (Apr 28, 2009)

Do "old lurkers" count?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

You signed up same month I did, so you can get in 

*bungles crtecha out the back door* your not exclusive enough yet


----------



## crtecha (Apr 28, 2009)

you just wait one day im gonna be big and strong and ill rule you all


----------



## Triprift (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahhhh what im a veteran here but i dont qualify damn youngsters.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Senior, but not quite senior enough  I may relax the rule a little depending how many old skoolers are left around here, I'm one of very few still here from when I joined


----------



## Triprift (Apr 28, 2009)

I only said veteran cus alot of the origanals are not here anymore.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 28, 2009)

word,  im the stalking old folk been around for years and years and years


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 28, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> word,  im the stalking old folk been around for years and years and years



wow, seventy posts in 5 years? thats about a post a month...
Probably will have to relax it to 2 years.  Ill be here for a while.  I dont see how you could just forget TPU.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 28, 2009)

i mainly read,  only try post when i really have something to say.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Well hopefully we can lure you out of lurker mode


----------



## Triprift (Apr 28, 2009)

How about making a year without being banned minimum lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Nah, I probably haven't gone that long without getting a temp ban, I've just never noticed


----------



## n-ster (Apr 29, 2009)

In a year I'll be able to join! not because I'm here since long, but because I'll have my custom title by tell FOR SURE


----------



## Triprift (Apr 29, 2009)

At the rate you post id say more like half a year postwhore


----------



## Kursah (Apr 29, 2009)

Interesting thread, hell I'll join up! I've seen TPU change a ton since I joined up, and the years before when I just lurked and read the articles/reviews. I joined because of Dolf's x850pro CD Flash utility that helped me mod my 850pro to an 850xt pe, had to thank him. And it's been an interesting ride ever since, definately glad I joined up here.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 29, 2009)

mmmm the days of joining to learn how to fry my X800GTO and 3200+ 939 properly. Oh the memories


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 29, 2009)

I remember joining back in the day...wtf8269 introduced me to this place, and starting out i was here to follow things. I joined roughly around the time dual cores were becoming the norm and quad cores were just coming out. but not until about mid 2007 i really started posting and helping. been fun ever since though  and cant wait for what the future brings


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2009)

I stopped by to pick up a 9550>9600Pro Bios and ATI Tool. I looked around a little, and ended up staying.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 29, 2009)

Ended up staying? lol ended up posting in practically every single thread is more like it 






Triprift said:


> At the rate you post id say more like half a year postwhore



LOL  Yea, I'm not as talented as Chicken Patty... or am I.........


I too came here for one quick reason (through google)... kinda looked nice so I decide to join so I could post a question.. Since we TPUers are so fast, I had a response before I could change my freaking page  loved it, and been doing that to others now xD


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 29, 2009)

I forget why I joined


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

*waits 'till november*


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yay, I can join! 

Only another 2 months till I satisfy both criteria!


----------



## Darknova (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow....2 and a half years already....I can join


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

I wonder if W1zz could tell us our actual post count not just registered post count. I have over 500 posts in the Asus P45 club which dont count


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I wonder if W1zz could tell us our actual post count not just registered post count. I have over 500 posts in the Asus P45 club which dont count



lol. I don't even want to imagine what mine would be.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol you have too much already


----------



## crtecha (Apr 29, 2009)

You should have like 4 custom titles and a watermark when you post with that many


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm an old fart and an old folk too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 29, 2009)

Twice the age of what you are then, hows that feel?


----------



## b1lk1 (Apr 29, 2009)

I joined up to learn how to mod my 9800PRO to an XT.  Hard to believe I have been a member this long here.  Only forum I had joined earlier were the Aquamark3 forums.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

I wonder if it possible to find out our first ever posts....

I know I was a bit of a noob back then


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

That would be cool, but I don't think w1z keeps databases THAT old


----------



## Triprift (May 2, 2009)

I know where my was in the original old folks thread lol. 

Cant remember who it was (Widjaja) who reponded but he thought the girl in my avvy was my daughter :shadedshu  it was my gf at the time.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

lol  Must be a comforting feeling knowing some random person on a forum you never met before in your life ws perving over your gf


----------



## Triprift (May 2, 2009)

I either looked super old or her super young either way lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

lol I'd vote the former


----------



## Triprift (May 2, 2009)

Edited previous post lol.


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2009)

I joined after I bought an Opty 165 from a TPU member, and they suggested I come here for overclocking advice. Damn, That seems like a decade ago.


----------



## Kreij (May 2, 2009)

I know that I was lurking for quite some time before I joined. Can't remember the exact reason I decided to become part of the community. Heck I'm so old I can't remember what I had for lunch yesterday.


----------



## Weer (May 2, 2009)

I've been on the site since summer of '06. Got to know W1zz, all the original staff (still miss Ben). Only joined the forums on a dare, and since I've been coming here for about 3 years daily, I post. So much has changed.. I feel proud to know that. This place is special, to anyone who wonders why they're drawn here. Maybe this year I'll finally leave.


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Okay According to search these are our first posts (Hope I didnt miss anyone.)

alexp999: 2600pro or 2600xt

Ketxxx: customising X850XT BIOS

Triprift: the old farts club

Kursah: Overclock Voltage and Sata Questions!!

Sneekpeet: i need some help please

A Cheese Danish: NFS: Carbon Looks previous-gen?

Wile E: 25cm fans

Nosada: Sapphire X800GTO²: The good, the bad and the ugly?

ShRoOmAlIsTiC: X800XTPE to X850XTPE?

Darknova: Need help....

tigger: gamer comp?

b1lk1: im only getting 4100 on 3d mark 05 with my x800xl 512mb why NEED HELP <- Doesnt go back that far 

Paulieg: Overclocking Opteron 165 Denmark dual core

Kreij: Atitool and Vista 32Bit RTM


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

Ahh that was eons ago... even back then I was asking difficult questions it seems lol.


----------



## Triprift (May 2, 2009)

Somethings never change hey Ket


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

Nothing ever truely changes, but perspectives do


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2009)

Who are you people?


----------



## Triprift (May 2, 2009)

I was looking through the post seen trog havnt seen em around for a while.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 2, 2009)

It looks like November is a popular month to join.  I'm reading through the forums multiple times every day, but I usually only post when I think there's something that needs to be said.

Edit:  At least it looked popular from some of the people on the first page.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 2, 2009)

Same for me Wile E. I came here because of an article in both Maximum PC and CPU magazine for the X800 GTo to X850XT PE mod and the gpu-z program ( I Think that was what it was, I could be wrong )


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Same for me Wile E. I came here because of an article in both Maximum PC and CPU magazine for the X800 GTo to X850XT PE mod and the gpu-z program ( I Think that was what it was, I could be wrong )



Here's your first post.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=117933#post117933

Whats with the *big turquoise writing*


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

Hmm, Id like to find my own first post


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=81599

Ahhh.... loved my noobness 

Kyle I think I found yours 5th post


----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

haha, what a tit


----------



## Kreij (May 2, 2009)

Ahhh ... after seeing my first post now I remember why I joined. I was using ATITrayTools and it was not working the way I wanted. ATITool fit the bill and worked great.

Now if W1zz will release the succesor to ATITool maybe I will be able to dump RivaTuner.
W1zz?  Did you hear that? Hint, Hint. LOL
I know W1zz is a busy guy and he's getting older so his memory is not what it used to be.
Last time I talked to him he was going on about 4 bit graphics or something.
(Just kidding W1zz !!! Don't ban me. )


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2009)

What a thread  an old one too


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

I can join in 170days time at the rate I'm going


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2009)

holy fuck yea  hey I found a nice sig from solaris in a thread from 5 yrs ago


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> holy fuck yea  hey I found a nice sig from solaris in a thread from 5 yrs ago



Wow its 2011 already!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

1 year too close to 2012


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Wow its 2011 already!



actually the quote was from 2004


----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2009)

I joined origionally to find out how to use Rivatuner to unlock some pixel pipelines on an old 6800 Vanilla.


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> actually the quote was from 2004



It says 2006


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

How did I join . . . possibly looking up reviews of stuff - I think I did 2 months of solid research before I purchased a single part for my first pc, it paid off mind. Few days after joining I wrote a guide that got stickied


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> How did I join . . . possibly looking up reviews of stuff - I think I did 2 months of solid research before I purchased a single part for my first pc, it paid off mind. Few days after joining I wrote a guide that got stickied



Few days more like 6 months 

Only just read that guide, didnt know you had a thread stickied 

But anyways, what you doing in here, you aint an "old folk" yet 

(Crap smileyitis strikes again)


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, i joined, went quiet then got to be a regular poster 

Yeah, wrote that eons ago. was quite proud at the time 
Me too, 

Oh, and a few months time, just warming my seat up


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Looks like smileyitis is contagious


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

I can join? Ive been here since 2007  can ANYONE find my first post?? I cant even remember the day i joined. All i can remember was getting into a huge arguement with someone from Guru3D then decided I no longer wanted to be part of such a... 'comunitee' & Exiled myself. - I wasnt banned or kicked. I left of my own accord....

Came across TPU on my travels & i think for the first month or 2 I was just lurking as a guest on the site then I thought, "I need a home" & signed up


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

I feel like im being short with my replies if I dont use a smilie . . .


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can join? Ive been here since 2007  can ANYONE find my first post?? I cant even remember the day i joined. All i can remember was getting into a huge arguement with someone from Guru3D then decided I no longer wanted to be part of such a... 'comunitee' & Exiled myself. - I wasnt banned or kicked. I left of my own accord....
> 
> Came across TPU on my travels & i think for the first month or 2 I was just lurking as a guest on the site then I thought, "I need a home" & signed up



Here you go:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=317774#post317774



kyle2020 said:


> I feel like im being short with my replies if I dont use a smilie . . .



I know what you mean, adds context/mood to your responses.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

If anyone can find mine, they get a cookie (ah screw it)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Here you go:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=317774#post317774



wow. I remember that! lol it doesnt seem that far back at all 

I think I only registerd to vent some frustration about the PSP & how Europeans get charged like 30-40% more for everything. I musta been pretty pissed off that day just to sign up & have a good shout.


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> If anyone can find mine, they get a cookie (ah screw it)



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=545932#post545932

You noob  lol


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

hehe


----------



## RevengE (May 2, 2009)

Its funny how I joined...I was mad at UPS around Christmas time for not getting my new rig componets to me..I searched on google to see what the hours were during holidays, up came TPU on top of my search results..a member here was having the same problem I was and he lived in Ohio too! So I thought I wonder what Techpowerup is? And here I am.


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> It says 2006



oops mixed up threads lol


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> hehe



I did before alex  look back at my post



n-ster said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=81599
> 
> Ahhh.... loved my noobness
> 
> Kyle I think I found yours 5th post


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I did before alex  look back at my post



I saw, dont know how kyle missed it. I'm sure he called himself a tit then.


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2009)

Ahhh, the memories. I remember getting my first (and only) ban from Zek after posting in a thread in which he said that anyone posting in the thread would get banned. 
Funny thing was, I snuck in a post just as he was closing it. I then bragged in another thread about posting in it and not getting banned. He saw that and gave me an hour vacation. 

Whatever happend to Zek?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Kreij, what the hell is the TPU hit squad?  Ive always wanted to ask. Im an inquisitive person


----------



## n-ster (May 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Kreij, what the hell is the TPU hit squad?  Ive always wanted to ask. Im an inquisitive person



Yea I was asking myself that for so long xD just forgot to ask


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Kreij, what the hell is the TPU hit squad?  Ive always wanted to ask. Im an inquisitive person



Add him to..... The List.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Is this the part where I notice a red dot dancing around on my chest?!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2009)

The chest is too obvious... dan has a "dot" on you alright... but its aimed at your arsehole. Better sit down quick


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

I am, so now im even more terrified 

And hes not answering which is even more unsettling . . .


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2009)

*Dans "SS Buttplug" comes sailing in*

Kyle! Quck! Duck! Err.. hide! Erm.. I Don't know! Do something!


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Kreij, what the hell is the TPU hit squad?  Ive always wanted to ask. Im an inquisitive person



Read this thread and all will be revealed one of the finest on TPU


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

^ lmfao


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Solaris punctuation, grammar and spelling is terrible.. I found that very difficult to follow.. so i gave up


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Trip, you saved me from hunting that sucker down again for like the 100th time. 

Bah .. I just put it in my sig since I didn't have anything interesting there anyway.


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2009)

Np that was my all time fav thread.


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2009)

I haven't read through that thread in quite a while and forgot how many wierd turns in topic it made. lol


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2009)

ah boy, i've been here so long i'm furniture.

I remember coming here to get ATI tool (early betas, when it was brand spanking new) and signing up after a few versions because you had to register to get access to the latest builds/post comments.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Furniture? Gone past the stage of being a plant and becoming a tree eh? You outright just been cut down an turned into something useful


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2009)

I woudnt say furniture more like an old pair of jeans.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Tattered and worn out?


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2009)

Triprift said:


> I woudnt say furniture more like an old pair of jeans.





Ketxxx said:


> Tattered and worn out?



my first thought was "and who the hell is wearing this pair of jeans??"


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2009)

Maybe he meant "old pair of genes". lol

@Ketxxx : Are you ever going to pick a title?


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my first thought was "and who the hell is wearing this pair of jeans??"



W1zzard obviously


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> W1zzard obviously



the fact that w1zzard would be wearing me aka 'inside me' long enough to leave holes, just makes my mind break.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Maybe he meant "old pair of genes". lol
> 
> @Ketxxx : Are you ever going to pick a title?



I dunno.. "eligible for custom title" is pretty unique as a custom title


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

there's like 3 of you not changing titles


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

Im trying to think what mine may be . . .


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

mine would be "Banned"


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

lmfao, or "spam"


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> there's like 3 of you not changing titles



Hmm.. then feel free to talk amongst yourselves about what my custom title should be


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

"Banned By W1zz"


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2009)

Illegible for custom Typo


----------



## Tatty_One (May 4, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> The name is similar.. but thats where the similarities end! With so many members theres naturally lots of newcomers, so this club is for the "old folks" of TPU where we can get nostalgic over age old threads here at TPU and hardware "long forgotten", as well as just generally being somewhere for more "senior" members to hang out.
> 
> Heres how the "old folks" club works:
> 
> ...




:shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

There will be blood . . . and walking sticks . . .


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Think tatty will do his victor meldrew impression?  Anyway, I think tatty added that himself I don't see that in _my_ post


----------



## n-ster (May 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> "Banned By W1zz"



shit... at the rate your posting, you'll be member of this club months before me... 

When I'm done with my exams YOUR ONNNN.... race to custom title


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Think tatty will do his victor meldrew impression?  Anyway, I think tatty added that himself I don't see that in _my_ post



*"Last edited by Ketxxx; 05-04-2009 at 10:05 PM."*


----------



## Triprift (May 5, 2009)

Dunno how i got to be on the list he must really dig us oldies


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

I just hack into TPU and get me a custom title so I can join


----------



## Triprift (May 5, 2009)

Be pacient couple of months youll be there tiger lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> *"Last edited by Ketxxx; 05-04-2009 at 10:05 PM."*



Nobody saw me do it, theres no evidence, you can't prove anything


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Be pacient couple of months youll be there tiger lol.



The faster the better  you'll see... when I'm in vacation, you'll notice it... and I'll have more posts then h3llb3nd4 for sureeeeeee


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

n-ster said:


> The faster the better  you'll see... when I'm in vacation, you'll notice it... and I'll have more posts then h3llb3nd4 for sureeeeeee



WAFPW!!  QAWOQ


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> WAFPW!!  QAWOQ



Funny but I don't get it xD I may be a fast poster, but sometimes I'm just slow in the head 

if it is just beautiful sound effects then... it's more like WAFOOOOOOOOO TAKU LIAKIAKY POQ!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Funny but I don't get it xD I may be a fast poster, but sometimes I'm just slow in the head
> 
> if it is just beautiful sound effects then... it's more like WAFOOOOOOOOO TAKU LIAKIAKY POQ!!!!



Lol, no it actually stands for.........

What a friggin Post Whore, Quality always wins over quantity.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

+1 tatty, a big sweaty +1.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

nonono.... best quality with most quantity wins over all  That's what I'm all about... I remember in one thread, every post I did took me at least 20 mins to do (research, looking for deals, reviews etc)... ended up 2-3 straight hours in that thread helping


----------



## Black Panther (May 5, 2009)

What an awesome idea for a club!!!

 Never realised it's been a whole 2 years until I saw this thread and checked out myself... How time flies...

I found my first post. I had lurked on the forum till June before posting (reason being I wanted to post my OC results ...)







I owe you a lot dudes, especially those I who replied to my first post (thread)... 
if it weren't for your kind replies I wouldn't be here or on generalnonsense.net today.

BIG CHEERS to the guys who replied my first post:

DrunkenMafia, hv43082, DOM, SilentAces (banned), FatForester, WarEagleAU, Sasqui, newtekie1, infrared, bigboi86, Paulieg, theonetruewill, hat, ex_reven and Ketxxx.

​
And also for ALL TPU members for ---

1) Making me feel at home and welcome in the community.

2) For helping me have confidence - I know (even today let alone in 2007) that while I can't boast of having studied or of being experienced, most TPU members studied hard earning qualifications and obtaining tech-jobs or have years of hands-on experience on these subjects. 
In spite of this, I never ever got any proud, belittling, discouraging, mean or otherwise 'pwn3d' replies whatsoever even where, upon re-reading my own posts weeks or months later, I myself saw my own very obvious ignorance shining through and inviting ridicule!  
Guys, y'all helped me be confident enough to not only to register and start posting but also to *remain* an active member.
I'm grateful to everyone for giving me the opportunity not only to post and share, but also for taking their time to teach me with their informative replies.
I can say that 98% of what I know on computer hardware, software and networking - I owe it to TPU.

3) You made me realise that there does exist a _sane_ (lol) community of people -TPU- for whom one or more of the following:
- buying what's otherwise classified as 'overpowered' hardware;
- making what's otherwise considered either an unnecessary or irrational expense;
- overclocking not to get needed performance but just for the heck of it;
- overclocking new or expensive hardware and risk killing it in due course;
.... are not only tolerated but are encouraged and supported as being "the better, the faster and the more record-breaking the merrier"!


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Hey low-posting oldies... how does it feel to get passed by h3llb3nd4 or I in just a couple of months when you're there since 1~3 yrs?  and to know that we aren't post whores either xD


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

h3ll is, he has roughly 2 useful posts out of 21 a day. Im monitoring you now, like a creepy hall monitor or something strange . . .


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Hey how you get on the list anyways kyle?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

because im special


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

hahaha... IN YOUR FACE H3LLB3ND4!!!! I will be more remember because I post useful stuff  muhahahahahaha........


----------



## Triprift (May 5, 2009)

So am i age has nothing to do with it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Man i swear you have been here longer than that trip certainly feels that way


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

oops misread


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

whut?


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

hey it's 10 AM right before my english finals...


----------



## Triprift (May 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Man i swear you have been here longer than that trip certainly feels that way



Thanks i feel like ive been here forever ive certainly seen heaps happen in that time.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

You gotta remember though, noone takes post count and totals too seriously here, especially as there are a few post whores around, it's membership length of time that really counts, look at it this way, we "oldies" tend to have less time to post cr*p, we are perhaps more likely to be holding down fairly senior and demanding jobs plus I have a 2 year old Grandaughter!


----------



## Triprift (May 5, 2009)

Plus the computers at the old folk home aint always working lol j/k


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 5, 2009)

LOL
When did I become a post whore?


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2009)

lol i cant find my first post. too long ago!


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Plus the computers at the old folk home aint always working lol j/k



Hey ... the computer I use at my "Old Folks' Home" is in my sig. Works pretty well.
Besides, Medicare is paying for my second 4870x2


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> LOL
> When did I become a post whore?



22 firkin posts a day, even my wife cant talk that much, unless of course you are mute and therefore need to type to express yourself which would just about mean that your fingers are worn to your friggin elbows by now


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

Some people got on the list because their in their second year, even though they haven't actually reached the 2 year marker quite yet


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> What an awesome idea for a club!!!
> 
> Never realised it's been a whole 2 years until I saw this thread and checked out myself... How time flies...
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> 22 firkin posts a day, even my wife cant talk that much, unless of course you are mute and therefore need to type to express yourself which would just about mean that your fingers are worn to your friggin elbows by now



My fingers are good for piano playing(I don't)
No I talk quiet alot!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Some people got on the list because their in their second year, even though they haven't actually reached the 2 year marker quite yet



Cmon softy, a bouncer dont let em in the club if they aint got the entry fee, of course unless they are spectacular looking fems with hugh tanned mammaries..... and the last time my old eyes squinted in these forums, there aint many of them about here!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

lol true, I haven't broken any rules, just bent them a tad  As for h3llb3nd4, I've bungled him out the back door once already.... I'm on my break right now


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 5, 2009)

*smashes into the wall outside of this club*
You gave me bruise!!


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> My fingers are good for piano playing(I don't)
> No I talk *quiet* alot!



How do people hear you if you talk quiet?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)




----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 5, 2009)

I alway get confused between quiet and quite


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

Alright boys I'm off my break and just finished taking a bangin turd on the bog, lets hogtie h3llb3nd4 an throw him in the bogs! That'll teach him for sneaking back in


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Mussels: 5th post

Is that your 1st post?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 5, 2009)

OMG! I Really Really want to bump the thread!!


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

LOL  I have a final in 10 mins and I'm on TPU :shadedshu should be studying...


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Jesus christ h3ll, someone needs to calm down on the posting lol . . .


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 5, 2009)

LOL
No! Never! Me wants to join this club!!


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

The posts here count?


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

I don't think so... here's a test... was 1271 before

Nope posts here don't count


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

nope, its in the club sub section. So h3ll is just spamming really haha.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 5, 2009)

I noticed it a long time ago
any way shadowfold has like 22.4 posts per day! more than me
I tried beating him once but I couldn't...


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Mussels: 5th post
> 
> Is that your 1st post?



nope, thats december 04, i was here in october 04


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Hmm, I found a post in Nov 04.

I guess its a race to see who can find Mussels first post 

Here is your Nov one:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=6010#post6010


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Hmm, I found a post in Nov 04.
> 
> I guess its a race to see who can find Mussels first post
> 
> ...



ahhh i remember that... i never did get the volt mod working properly, killed the card shortly after by taking it out of the slot and powering hte PC on, while leaving the PCI-E? molex? cable still in the rear of the card.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 5, 2009)

wow!!
x800 you were using
now you have 4870s!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2009)

Mussels has been here so long even the forums have forgot what his first post was


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 7, 2009)

Mussels do you still remember?
I still do remeber my own


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

Feb 2009 or oct 2004... wonder which post is harder to remember... one from 2-3 months ago or from 5 yrs ago?


----------



## Triprift (May 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Mussels has been here so long even the forums have forgot what his first post was



What do expect from an old timer lol


----------



## n-ster (May 8, 2009)

h3ll... you think you are going to stay till 2014? and keep a 20+ post count? xD


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Mussels can't help being here so long hes at the stage of being cut down and used for other purposes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

myself - I hope to be here a looonnnnnnggg time. even get to meet a few of you in person perhaps. that would be quite nice. a huge TPU lan fest.


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

It would have to be a UK lan fest, if you wanted to go, unless we all pay for flights somewhere, but I would rather spend that money on hardware


----------



## Triprift (May 8, 2009)

Ahh shoot i thought ud found what Mussels first post was. =/


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 8, 2009)

I'm gonna stay till this forum/me die


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Ahh shoot i thought ud found what Mussels first post was. =/



its possible its gone forever, it would have been in the early ATI tool forum sections. Some of those would be deleted by now.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 8, 2009)

Really?!? they actually delete threads?


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Really?!? they actually delete threads?



if it was in an alpha/beta section, it woulda gone away once ATI tool went public.


Then again, it could just be hiding really well


Edit: after doing some searching, this is the first post that is still left here on TPU.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=6010#post6010

Either thats my first post, or my previous posts got deleted for some reason. (Since i mention PM's, it seems kinda odd that it'd be my first post)


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Give up, its gone forever.. without your first post.. you are effectively nameless


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 8, 2009)

Ket, where's your first post?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

alexp posted it with a bunch of others earlier in the thread.


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2009)

do i count?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Yup, you should already be in the list


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2009)

I can't find my first post.  Probably a good thing..  Can anyone find a post from me from July 2006?  My previous account "Erock" no longer exists...


September 2004 is when I first came here to unlock my Powercolor 9800SE.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 8, 2009)

God, I missed it
Here's mine though

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1239411&postcount=1

And hell yeah you're in this club Cdawall!


----------



## n-ster (May 8, 2009)

erocker's 1st post as erocker (I think)


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2009)

my 1st post i think


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=125819&postcount=17


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2009)

n-ster said:


> erocker's 1st post as erocker (I think)



Lol, and I'm heavily defending the PS3!  That post was fail.


----------



## intel igent (May 12, 2009)

i remember the day's when we still had the german forum! spreken ze deutsch?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 12, 2009)

German sucks  and with 70-80% of the planet speaking English, I think that pretty much is its own testimony to what the universal language should be


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2009)

intel igent said:


> i remember the day's when we still had the german forum! spreken ze deutsch?



NEIN!

lol i was playing company of heroes earlier, and we had a german guy join our team. we mostly spouted gibberish at him throughout the game.

"sig heil mein furry bannana" etc

Lost terribly, but it was a fun game!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 12, 2009)

LMAO!!
I'm surprised at the things you come up with Mussels!!


----------



## n-ster (May 12, 2009)

furry banana


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 12, 2009)

old people smell


----------



## intel igent (May 12, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> old people smell



like fine herb's & booze


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

In the spirit of random comments, women have breasts.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 13, 2009)

I've been a member for over 2 years - hard to believe it's been so long since I stumbled across the TPU wiki after an all nighter on Google looking up the details for some forsaken thing.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Time flys eh? Mad really, one min I'm 20, the next I turn around an I'm almost 25. Last 5 years have been kinda mad for me.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Time flys eh? Mad really, one min I'm 20, the next I turn around an I'm almost 25. Last 5 years have been kinda mad for me.



just think about your first PC. always makes me realise how old i'm getting.

Pentium 90MHz
32MB EDO ram
4.2GB HDD
512KB 2D VGA card.
Soundblaster 16 w/ soundblaster 2.0 speakers.


----------



## Triprift (May 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just think about your first PC. always makes me realise how old i'm getting.
> 
> Pentium 90MHz
> 32MB EDO ram
> ...



getting closer to joining us oldies in the old farts club. 



h3llb3nd4 said:


> LMAO!!
> I'm surprised at the things you come up with Mussels!!



Lol im not just Mussels being Mussels.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

Triprift said:


> getting closer to joining us oldies in the old farts club.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol im not just Mussels being Mussels.



you should show them the custom avatar i made you for christmas.


----------



## Triprift (May 13, 2009)

We do have Christmas in July here so may crank it out then.


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just think about your first PC. always makes me realise how old i'm getting.
> 
> Pentium 90MHz
> 32MB EDO ram
> ...



mine was 

athlon XP 2000+
ECS K7S5A-PRO
512mb DDR266
Ti4200 64mb


----------



## Israar (May 13, 2009)

I'm in this one woop, so count me in hehe! 

--Lee


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> mine was
> 
> athlon XP 2000+
> ECS K7S5A-PRO
> ...



you young fart


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just think about your first PC. always makes me realise how old i'm getting.
> 
> Pentium 90MHz
> 32MB EDO ram
> ...



Pentium II 233MHz
64MB RAM
S3 VGA + Diamond Monster Voodoo 2 
Soundblaster

Cant remember it in too much detail, but I remember I used to play MechWarrior on it ALOT!


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Pentium II 233MHz
> 64MB RAM
> S3 VGA + Diamond Monster Voodoo 2
> Soundblaster
> ...



lol i can remember the specs of every machine i've ever owned.

i still HAVE that 512KB video card... hell i think the CPU as well

*goes to get camera*


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Im pretty sure I still have some of that stuff  Gonna go look


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

Its an S3 Trio64. yes it has socketed ram, but i never did find other ram to upgrade it with.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

My first puter;

P75 OCd to a P100
16MB EDO RAM
1GB HDD
S3 Virge VGA
Aztech Labs soundcard

Its final condition before being scrapped;

233MHz Pentium MMX
64MB EDO RAM
6.4GB HDD
SB16
16x DVD drive


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> My first puter;
> 
> P75 OCd to a P100
> 16MB EDO RAM
> ...



pics or it didnt happen !


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Wtf? I dumped that system like 10 years ago, I just remember its original spec and final spec before I went an bought a K6-2 500 system.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Wtf? I dumped that system like 10 years ago, I just remember its original spec and final spec before I went an bought a K6-2 500 system.



i ditched mine when i turned 12, and i still have its bits


----------



## Triprift (May 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i ditched mine when i turned 12, and i still have its bits



hoarder lol


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

I do not, because it was a waste of space 

K6-2 system;

K6-2 500MHz
Shuttle Apollo mobo
128MB PC133 RAM
64MB Hercules 3D Prophet
6.4GB HDD
SB16 PCI
16x DVD

I remember the spec of every system I have ever owned


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I do not, because it was a waste of space
> 
> K6-2 system;
> 
> ...



shame hercules decided to leave the gpu market. they would have been a superior force out there. but I think they saw it coming that 20 other 2nd party party brands would appear & decided to cut their losses while they still could.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I do not, because it was a waste of space
> 
> K6-2 system;
> 
> ...



after dad spilled coffee in my P90, he bought a new one and gave me his old one.

Celeron 400A (no L2 cache) - ran at 500Mhz, i think.
256MB PC 133 SDRAM @ 100MHz
Some useless 3D decelerator, got replaced with an MX440 when i bought quake 3.
same 4.2GB HDD  so small
creative CD-ROM drive with remote control (you could skip tracks etc from it, the software was useless)
reused soundblaster 16, speakers.
Microsoft keyboard w/ 2x USB 1.1 ports on it. was awesome at the time.
Generic MS mouse. really good for a cheapie.
15" CRT (1024x768 @ 70Hz) had this for a few PC's... sucked ass.



FreedomEclipse said:


> shame hercules decided to leave the gpu market. they would have been a superior force out there. but I think they saw it coming that 20 other 2nd party party brands would appear & decided to cut their losses while they still could.



I still have a set of hercules XPS210 speakers here, from my athlon XP builds


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

The system after my K6-2 was a athlon XP system. Went through loads of transformations with that thing.

Originally;

Gigabyte GA7-VAXP
Athlon XP 1800+ (Palomino)
256MB DDR PC2100
64MB Radeon 9000
60GB Seagate HDD
Sonicfury 5.1
16x DVD

Throughout its life the system had loads of changes.

Mobos: Abit AN7, Abit NF7-S V2, DFI Infinity
RAM: Ended up being 2x256MB PC3200 modules for DC goodness
CPU: XP-M 2400+ clocked @ 2.55GHz
VGA: 9600Pro, 5700 Ultra, 9800 Pro

My first 939 system was something special.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

This is why 1337 is not a good thing.


----------



## Wile E (May 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just think about your first PC. always makes me realise how old i'm getting.
> 
> Pentium 90MHz
> 32MB EDO ram
> ...



The first family PC I remember was a 286. The first PC I bought was a 386. lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 13, 2009)

can i join?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The first family PC I remember was a 286. The first PC I bought was a 386. lol.



my first pc was a amd K6 32mb(or 64mb ram) onboard everything else and a 10gb hdd 
no idea about mobo or psu


----------



## Wile E (May 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my first pc was a amd K6 32mb(or 64mb ram) onboard everything else and a 10gb hdd
> no idea about mobo or psu



When I built that 386, HDD's were still rated in MBs. 1GB hard drives didn't even exist. I think mine may have been less than 100MB. Can't remember for sure tho. lol.


----------



## n-ster (May 13, 2009)

My first comp I starting gaming on (when I was like 8? 10?) was a 800mhz processor... I remember we paid a hell lot for it cause we were in france and all... something like 1600$ and we had a 40gb HD!!! and like 256mb RAM or something...

yup a young fart


----------



## z1tu (May 13, 2009)

hmm i would have to say mine was a p233 mmx, with an S3 virge that had 2 mb of vram, 64mb of ram, a very annoying no name cd-rom reader that i trashed some years after because i couldn't play diablo 2 cause it wasn't reading the cd properly, a 3.6 gb hard drive(dunno the brand cause i was a noob back when i was 9, but something tells me it was a hitachi), the mobo I can't remember but i can still picture the box, it was like a circular space station with lots of blue and it said MOTHERBOARD with large letters lol, and a Sampo monitor, oh and genius speakers, keyboard and mouse


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

I had a idea for a new club, what does everyone think to the "Thank fuck I'm a MAN" club?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 14, 2009)

I wont be able to join it anyway


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you young fart



lol if it makes you feel any better my first OC was on a pentium 2 with SDRAM pushed that multi all the way uop to 5x


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I wont be able to join it anyway



Whys that? Not passed puberty yet?


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Whys that? Not passed puberty yet?



burn


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Heheheheh


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> burn



how is that a burn, it's too obvious


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

z1tu said:


> how is that a burn, it's too obvious



but still funny and get out of ourt clubhouse lol


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Because of how it was said


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Whys that? Not passed puberty yet?



Yeah I have
I thought you were talking about 18+


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

I'm talking 20+, your not a man before that


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

so i'm guessing someone hit 21 recently?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

lol, whoever that is its not me, I'm 24


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> but still funny and get out of ourt clubhouse lol



Oi I just joined, you can't kick me


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Woo! I was 20 3 months ago. I'm a real man!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

z1tu said:


> Oi I just joined, you can't kick me



1 word, "initiation" 



alexp999 said:


> Woo! I was 20 3 months ago. I'm a real man!



Just barely


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> 1 word, "initiation"
> 
> dammit, what does that involve
> and i'm 22 in august


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Well, as a full fledged member you get a sticker that says "I'm a ketite, are YOU?" and I bless you with the magical power of women wanting to show you their breasts, even the really hot ones who have boyfriends.


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Well, as a full fledged member you get a sticker that says "I'm a ketite, are YOU?" and I bless you with the magical power of women wanting to show you their breasts, even the really hot ones who have boyfriends.



Do I have to actually wear the sticker?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Yes, everybody seems to know me so wearing the sticker makes you extra cool and might get you into places for free as people will be like "OMGZ! you know THE Ket!"


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Yes, everybody seems to know me so wearing the sticker makes you extra cool and might get you into places for free as people will be like "OMGZ! you know THE Ket!"



You sure I'm not just going to be stoned to death?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Woo! I was 20 3 months ago. I'm a real man!



I have socks & underpants older then you


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have socks & underpants older then you



rofl, you old fart


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2009)

z1tu said:


> rofl, you old fart



sheesh im not THAT old, give me a break.


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sheesh im not THAT old, give me a break.



sorry mate just couldn't help myself


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2009)

nah its cool 

I am wise beyond my years. & I dont think anyone here actually KNOWS how old i am


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nah its cool
> 
> I am wise beyond my years. & I dont think anyone here actually KNOWS how old i am



oh booyah new contest
Guess FreedomEclipse's age...
I'm guessing 37


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2009)

haha keep guessing


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

z1tu said:


> You sure I'm not just going to be stoned to death?



Nah, weather you choose to _get stoned_ with a little help from our friend "magic mushroom" though, is entirely up to you


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

z1tu said:


> Oi I just joined, you can't kick me



can to you don't have 5000 posts


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

*kicks cdawall* I just can ok? I'm the BOUNCER. heh. 

Justice has been served z1tu


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> *kicks cdawall* I just can ok? I'm the BOUNCER. heh.
> 
> Justice has been served z1tu



just cause you have been with tpu longer than me doesn't mean you can kick me 

come here you little punk


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Alright, bring it on.


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

i plan on it


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

*Clears Throat*






Now seriously, play nicely, stop posting weapon pics


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Not a problem.


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> *Clears Throat*
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/demonhood/banhammer2.jpg
> 
> Now seriously, play nicely, stay on "topic"



not to be rude but whats on topic in this thread?


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Oh I can see a nuclear warhead coming next.

And by on topic all I meant was stop posting weapon pics.

hence topic being in " ... "

Have edited said post now


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Oh I can see a nuclear warhead coming next.
> 
> And by on topic all I meant was stop posting weapon pics.
> 
> ...



did you want to join the thread alex?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2009)

Bring it!!! I take you all bitchez!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Technically a tank isn't a weapon, its a vehicle 

and






I win


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> did you want to join the thread alex?



I've been in the thread since the 24th post, im 10th on the list of members 

And now that Ket has (as I predicted), put the world into a nuclear winter can we please stop weapon pics


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Technically a tank isn't a weapon, its a vehicle
> 
> and
> 
> ...



not if my water pistol shorts out the controls!!! muhahaha!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2009)

a sign of things to come....


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I've been in the thread since the 24th post, im 10th on the list of members
> 
> And now that Ket has (as I predicted), put the world into a nuclear winter can we please stop weapon pics



hehe what ket doesn't know is while he was shooting his stupid nuke i took all the hot chicks into my spaceship and blew the whole planet up


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Impossible, we were all chilling in my nuclear fallout bunker when I pressed the remote button. The girls were impressed with that I didn't have to get up out of my seat or anything


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Impossible, we were all chilling in my nuclear fallout bunker when I pressed the remote button. The girls were impressed with that I didn't have to get up out of my seat or anything



WTH...i just came back from the toilet and now everything is gone no more toilet paper even:shadedshu damn you ket with your weapons of mass distruction


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

Plus I don't need weapons I have


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2009)

so you think you are strong eh? I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 whose the man now tough guy?


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

I'm sorry but I'll have to bring in the big guns


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2009)

your chuck norris is no match for my


----------



## z1tu (May 14, 2009)

ok I'm stopping now


----------



## DanishDevil (May 14, 2009)

Do I qualify as an "old folk?"


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Bah! you ALL pale in comparison to the might of


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Bah! you ALL pale in comparison to the might of http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_IA5nokOFh84/RkoiK0WRe7I/AAAAAAAAAMI/3MCfCXdgxGM/s400/tinky+winky.gif



only british people would understand whats posted above. the Americans have Barney The Dinosaur


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Its a strange thing with something that looks like a coat hanger TV antenna on its head and carries a handbag around, I think they get the point


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2009)

i am crapping myself with laughter.

continue with the picture wars.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

I'm waiting for somebody to post something so I can "retailiate"


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

lol at paint skillz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

will get you both


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2009)

Oh i dont think so!!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

*Vomits* EWWWW dude something its just very wrong with that pic lmao


----------



## Vrgn86 (May 15, 2009)

Ok, Been lurking for a long time. Can I join??


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Indeed you can  Welcome aboard!


----------



## z1tu (May 15, 2009)

Tremble in fear !


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Eurgh! Manboob!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2009)

I think amidst all of the telletubies and barbarians, my request to join got lost


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Added


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

I've been thinking on a custom title.. how does "Darth Farticus" sound?


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I've been thinking on a custom title.. how does "Darth Farticus" sound?



doublepostus whorus?
Smugus bastardus?


everytime i say things like this i have terrible visions of the harry potter movies.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

I'm not a double post whore my other post was 2 days ago and posts in here don't count to your postcount  Smugus Bastardus has a nice ring to it though


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I'm not a double post whore my other post was 2 days ago and posts in here don't count to your postcount



you sir, are a post pimp. and you pimp your whore posts out.

Keep that pimp hand strong ket.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

Pimp hand? I'm ambidextrous thanks. I can give and recieve with both hands


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Pimp hand? I'm ambidextrous thanks. I can give and recieve with both hands



Double pimp hand post whoring touch typer. 

custom title?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

Perhaps. Its a bit long tho.


----------



## pajama (May 27, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Pimp hand? I'm ambidextrous thanks. I can give and recieve with both hands



That's called "Full Duplex"


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe I'll go with that for my custom title that sounds pretty good


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> holy fuck yea  hey I found a nice sig from solaris in a thread from 5 yrs ago



what quote was that?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 22, 2009)

Yea I got mixed up it was 3 years ago  but no I don't remember what it was


----------

